# Davis weather wizard iii



## lelo (27 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Olá a todos,

Procuro um DATALOGGER e respectivo software, para poder ligar a minha estação DAVIS WEATHER WIZARD III, à internet e poder assim partilhar os dados com a comunidade.

Sendo um principiante nestas lides não tenho muitos conhecimentos sobre esta matéria nem sei se será possível encontrar estas coisas em segunda mão, algum colega que tenha uma estação similar e queira desfazer-se dos componentes, estou disposto a discutir preço, toda ajuda é bem-vinda.

Cumprimentos,
José Lopes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

lelo disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Procuro um DATALOGGER e respectivo software, para poder ligar a minha estação DAVIS WEATHER WIZARD III, à internet e poder assim partilhar os dados com a comunidade.
> 
> ...



Olá,

Procura no ebay com o nome «Davis Instruments 7862 WeatherLink».

Este é o datalogger de que precisas. É difícil arrajares usado, pelo menos por aqui.

(Para Weather Wizard III, Monitor II e Perception)


----------



## ct1bxx_wx (28 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

Olá Lopes,


Gostei de ver que já está inscrito no forum.
Junto envio um link do manual da sua estação.

http://www.weathershop.com/Manuals/7425_wizard3.pdf

Cumprimentos
Manuel Fernando


----------

